# Looking for lube



## Cubetastic (Aug 14, 2011)

I am currently looking for a non toxic lube for my 3x3, 
I know most people use CRC or Jig-A-Loo or even Lubix, but I dont like the idea of having a poisonous substance on my cube, and ordering something from online doesnt suit my household either.

I was just wondering if there was any type of lubricant that would work well but non toxic. 

Thanks


----------



## sauso (Aug 14, 2011)

ky jelly...


----------



## Hussein 88 (Aug 14, 2011)

use 
glycerin
its too good
like lubix
but i dont have lubix.
so, its better than silicon & good for your hands.


----------



## izovire (Aug 14, 2011)

Polydimethylsiloxane is non-toxic... that's what Lubix is made of. It's even in some foods apparently.


----------



## Shamankian (Aug 14, 2011)

Izovire, delete some PM's please.

OT: Lubix, Differential Oil, Helplube as well, those are just some that will work just nice.


----------



## izovire (Aug 14, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> Izovire, delete some PM's please.
> 
> OT: Lubix, Differential Oil, Helplube as well, those are just some that will work just nice.


 
Look at my signature.

I think he's looking for a lube that he doesn't have to order online...


----------



## Shamankian (Aug 14, 2011)

I did afterwards, sorry  Sent a mail.

Well, differential oil is available in some hobby shops, preferably some that sells RC cars. So if he got one near him, he doesn't have to.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 15, 2011)

i used veggie oil until i could get my hands on crc silicone.... it made the cube quieter but it did turn better.... i didnt clean it out so theres probably a lot of gunk in it


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 15, 2011)

Jigaloo is used in many household applications, so that would be a safe bet. You could also go with differential oil or Lubix, depending on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for all the answers, im going to try to get my hands on some of these suggestions and give them all a try


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 16, 2011)

CRC costs less than $3 at Walmart.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 16, 2011)

actoay i listen that the MARU LUBE was exelent and dont destroy cubes.
its that true????


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 17, 2011)

im pretty sure that maru is a liquid lube so it shouldnt do it

but don't take my word for it, im not sure


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2011)

Maru lube is great, it just doesn't last long.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 17, 2011)

Can most of the stuff suggested be found at like wal-mart?


----------



## Rollinggum (Aug 17, 2011)

Can you use a oil based silicone on cubes?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

helplube is FDA approved... just sayin


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 17, 2011)

i think maybe oils dissolve the plastic dust? not sure, trying to figure out wich of these products do cause the plastic dust to dissolve


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 17, 2011)

Lubix sucks! CRC is way better for TPS!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 17, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> i think maybe oils dissolve the plastic dust? not sure, trying to figure out wich of these products do cause the plastic dust to dissolve


No lubes will dissolve plastic dust. Also, only CRC can be found at wal-mart. Jig-a-loo can be found at home depot. 



Jorghi said:


> Lubix sucks! CRC is way better for TPS!


 
lol xD


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 17, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> No lubes will dissolve plastic dust. Also, only CRC can be found at wal-mart. Jig-a-loo can be found at home depot.




ok thanks, im going to go and try glycerin first


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 17, 2011)

I just tried glycerin, and my cube feels amazing!

I would recommend


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

izovire said:


> Polydimethylsiloxane is non-toxic... that's what Lubix is made of. It's even in some foods apparently.



Oh nice so their is basicly lubix or (other lube) in McNuggets? Nice, should try to lube a cube with that lol XD.


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

Cubetastic said:


> I just tried glycerin, and my cube feels amazing!
> 
> I would recommend



Yeah, but wait until you try a better lube .


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 17, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yeah, but wait until you try a better lube .


 
haha for now, cubing is a hobby, one day, A PROFESSION MWUAHAHAHAHAH 

once im a bit better might try to get a better cube also


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 17, 2011)

Drake said:


> Oh nice so their is basicly lubix or (other lube) in McNuggets? Nice, should try to lube a cube with that lol XD.


 
That'd be HANDY!! Go to McD's, get an order of 20 McNuggets, use fancy-machine to get the Polydimethylsiloxane out of it, and get into teh cube!!1


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

No just blend it in a mixer and put it in your cube !!!


----------



## caseyd (Aug 17, 2011)

use lubix, end of discussion


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 17, 2011)

caseyd said:


> use lubix, end of discussion


 
no thanks.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

Vegetable oil is non-toxic


----------



## Drake (Aug 17, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> Vegetable oil is non-toxic



Yeah but far to be good for lubing cubes...


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 17, 2011)

mmhmm, i tried pam a while ago and i didnt notice a difference except for a bit of gummyness when i started my turn

a bit of moding so that my cube cuts corners and imo its great


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think if you want a good result, you'll have to put chemicals in your cube. I ran down to my local (As in 60km away) RC shop, and picked up some 55wt. shock oil. Wayyy better than Lubix and it's only $5 for 2 oz. (In Canader).


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> helplube is FDA approved... just sayin


 
the FDA is more Fascist and bureaucratic than Nazi Germany....... just sayin


----------

